#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Behandlung von Sklerodermie >

## Angelika

Hallo!
Verfügt irgendwer über Erfahrungswerte bei der Behandlung von Sklerodermie?
Es handelt sich bei dieser Erkrankung um eine Autoimmunschwäche. Gibt es Erfahrungen bei der Behandlung dieser Krankheit mit OPC?
Danke

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Angelika 
und willkommen auf Patientenfragen.net  :x_hello_3_cut: 
schön, dass du zu uns gefunden hast. 
Leider kann ich dir bei deiner sehr spezifischen Frage leider nicht weiterhelfen.
Ich kenne zwar die Krankheit, aber von spezifischen Therapien weiß ich leider nicht viel. 
Ich hab mal im Internet gesucht, da ich OPC noch nicht gehört habe.
Ist OPC = OPC-7251 = Nadifloxacin = lokales Antibiotikum? 
NACHTRAG: 
Ok, habe gerade gefunden, was du wohl gemeint hast mit OPC = Oligomere Pro Cyanidine 
Nun ja, wie die meisten Nahrungsergänzungsmittel liegt die Wirkung wohl viel im Auge des Betrachters (Placebo?).
Ich habe mir mal die Beschreibung durchgelesen, und als Mediziner wäre ich da skeptisch. 
Das wichtigste ist eine gesunde, und vor allem ausgewogene Ernährung.
Viel Obst und Gemüse in den Speiseplan einbauen, dann kann man sich die ganzen teuren Nahrungsergänzungsmittel sparen. 
Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.
Vielleicht gibt es hier ja jemanden, der auf dem Gebiet mehr Erfahrung hat als ich. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Angelika

Dankeschön für die Antwort. OPC ist nicht unbedingt pauschal als Nahrungsergänzung zu betrachten, es handelt sich eher um eine Substanz, die in der Natur vorhanden ist. Ich selbst habe gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Schmerzen, die verschwinden, müssen nicht immer zwingend mit einem Placeboeffekt verbunden sein. Ich möchte den Eindruck vermeiden, daß ich Dich belehren will o.ä. - ich berichte nur aus eigenem Erleben.

----------


## StarBuG

Ich wollte das auch nicht abwerten.  :b_wink:  
Ich bin ja weder Betroffener, noch habe ich OPC probiert. 
Die Begründung/Werbetext von einer Firma, die OPC vertreibt, worauf die Wirkung von OPC beruht, fand ich halt als Mediziner eher fragwürdig.

----------


## kim

Die Sklerodermie ist eine Autoimmunerkrankung und gehört zu den Kollagenosen. Dabei kommt es zu einer überschießenden Reaktion des Immunsystems und dabei erkennt es körpereigenes Gewebe als zu bekämpfenden Fremdkörper. Bei einer Autoimmunerkrankung sollte das Immunsystem nicht angekurbelt und stimuliert werden, denn dies kann zu mehr Krankheitsaktivität des ohnehin schon übereagierenden Immunsystems führen. 
Therapien und Behandlungen der Sklerodermie sind zB.:  

> Krankengymnastik, Ergotherapie, physikalische Maßnahmen wie Wärmeanwendungen, Massagen         und Elektrotherapie, Akupunktur 
>         Medikamentöse Therapie: Glukokortikoide         werden nur bei ödematösen Schwellungen und bei der Beteiligung von Herz, Lunge oder         Nieren angewandt. Basistherapeutika: D-Penicillamin, Azathioprin, Methotrexat,         Cyclophosphamid, Ciclosporin. Bei Raynaud-Symptomatik         durchblutungsfördernde und fettende Salben, Kalziumantagonisten. Bei Beteiligung innerer         Organe ist die medikamentöse Therapie symptomorientiert.

 http://www.medizinfo.de/rheuma/pss.htm

----------

